# Tuscarora Timber Co. M-1



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're at all familiar with the Bachmann 45-ton center cab, you've likely noticed its size--rather large compared to our narrow gauge rolling stock. This is prototypical, as the locomotive upon which the Bachmann model is based was available as both standard and narrow gauge. The only difference was the trucks the locomotive rode on. Trouble is, this size difference--even being prototypical--seemed to look a bit off-kilter to some modelers' sense of aesthetics. (Certainly it looked to big to _me_ which is "largely" why I didn't buy one even when Ridge Road Station was blowing them out for $70. (Note to self: next time a retailer blows something like this out at such a ridiculously low price, buy it!)

Anyway, after recently rebuilding a center cab that I had scratchbuilt a number of years ago for my dad's railroad, I decided I'd see what I could do with one for my own railroad. I bought a second-hand center cab, with the idea that at the very least, I'd use the trucks and build a new loco on top of it. Turns out, I could just put the 45-tonner on a 5-ton weight-loss program.

*Before:*

*







*

*After:*

*







*

You can get a good sense of the changes made by comparing these two photos. What's not real clear is that the frame was narrowed nearly 1", bringing it from 6" to only 5" wide. That in itself made a huge difference. You can compare the two photos to see how much the cab and the hoods were lowered. New steps and headlights were made, and I moved the radiator grills up a bit. 


*With paint:*

*







*

*







*

*







*
I built a new cab interior based on photos I found on the web of GE center cab cabs.

More photos and the locomotive's history can be found*  on my blog. *

Later,

K


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin;

All I can say is "WOW!!" What a difference some careful, creative kitbashing makes. It certainly looks like a homely little narrow gauge critter now.

Thanks for sharing,
David Meashey


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Quite a difference once you repainted the engine! I was thinking, "is that the same engine?" I like the lines of it. 
The coupler setup on the original engine sure is ugly! It looks much better with the coupler pocket mounted in the proper place.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job, I really like it! The exhaust stacks add some character. 

Alan


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OH that is nice Kevin, what a creative modification job. Makes me think about my LGB rod diesel, hmmm where is the razor knife? 

Jerry


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kevin. 

I thought you may have left M-1 free on your roster for the EBT motorcar? 

Alan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No worries, Alan. The EBT's "M-1" space on the roster is secure. There's a fair amount of overlap in terms of locomotive numbers on my roster since they reflect three different railroads. (EBT and Tuscarora Railroad models of real prototype locos, and Tuscarora RR models of freelance locos) Currently in the very early planning stages is a model of EBT 2-6-0 #5, so I'll end up with a "#5" on all three railroads! 

Of course, what I _should_ do is finish my passenger cars before starting on another loco... 

That's what I "should" do. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful job, Kevin! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kevin 

We all have those projects we _should _do, but sometimes something else sparkly comes past to take out attention. 

Alan


----------

